# Can the home screen be customized?



## Floridamom75 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just upgraded from a Premiere to an Edge and going through shock at the difference in the new interface. Really missing the old, familiar Tivo look! That said, I know there is no going back so is there any way to customize the way the home screen looks? I would really like to remove Tivo + and do something with the suggestions that are so visually prominent on the bottom of the screen. I'm a long time Tivo user and have always LOVED the easy interface. Help me learn to love this new operating system/interface/whatever!! At this point, I'm regretting the upgrade...


----------

